# Match approved!!!!!



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks as we have prepared for our matching panel.  I used the site several years ago as we have a ten year old who was ICSI, and we had one failed cycle after him (and 2 before), then we decided no more.
We started the adoption process 3yrs and 2 months ago - its been a long road and we've encountered prejudice, incompetence, case overload and so much else.  We first heard about this lo in early June, and after lots of delays and probs we finally got to matching panel yesterday - and they said yes!!!!! I get so nervous about any kind of exams or interviews, so I was in a bit of a state.  It was worse than adoption panel in a way because we had 2 social workers from the childs agency waiting in the room with us for about 40 mins before, and then while we waited for the decision.  I felt quite ill, but didn't want to say anything - we don't really know them (lots of staff changes!) it's bad enough to feel ill and embarressed in front of people you know (we have a good rel with ours and she's used to me by now!) but awful when people you don't know (and rels are already tricky).  Thankfully they left first, so didn't see me almost pass out (medical adviser did though -oops!)

Anyway all done now, and rough plan means she will be with us early Dec!!!!! Still can't believe we are nearly there!


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Many congratulations    

You're not alone on the making yourself I'll with nerves, I haven't even been approved yet and my stomach is already churning at the thought, god knows what I'll be like on the day!

What a fantastic Christmas you will all have


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Congratulations - great news!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations on the news  wishing you every happiness and how perfect to have your lo home for Christmas.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations   sounds like you have had a very tough journey to get here


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations, and good luck for when your intro's start, we will be doing ours with a 10 year old in toe as well x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations Brummig, now you don't have to lurk so much, come in and get involved


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Fantastic news brummig, well done x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations brummig! Now you can start the preparations! Hurray! I tend to get a 'stress headache' at panel (we've done four in less than a year!) and nothing shifts it, it just says until the pressure lifts. But you've done it! You passed!


----------



## tinkerbell80 (Oct 15, 2013)

Congratulations on your Match x


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well done Brumming, I know exactly how you feel, we have our matching panel on Tuesday and I've had a major tension headache since last Monday, I know I'm stressed about all the little things I still have to do. Good luck with your introductions 😄


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

BIG congratulations Brummig! I'm sure your LO is worth the very long wait you have had. Good luck with intros x


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your support!  We are very excited, and a little nervous about this next chapter.  I'll look back through the boards too but any tips for introductions are very welcome!
Miny moo - when do you start yours?  How much time does your 10 year old get to spend with adoptee in intro?  Ours in only in the plan to see her 3 times before she comes to live with us.  Childs social worker has never even met him!


----------

